# Is there new software being downloaded?



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

I just had one of my 921s replaced and I got it yesterday. Upon powering it on I saw it had version L055 and that it was in the process of downloading packet 2 of 30. When it finished it reboot itself and I checked the software...it was L273. Things seemed to be working for the rest of the afternoon.

At 6pm (I think) my wife set a timer to record a Christmas show for the kids and then went to give them a bath. About 25 minutes later they came out and we started to program from the beginning. After about 10 minutes we got a phone call so I hit pause. The time bar at teh bottom indicated it was still recording (time was still ticking by) but every once and awhile the time displayed (i.e. the amount of delay) wold change from 26:03 to 1148:00 and then 26:05. I thought that was very strange and it continued to do that every so often (probably 5-6 times over 7-8 minutes). Anyway, when I hit play, the picture was frozen and all playback controls were inoperable (i.e. if I hit play it would show the play icon on screen but nothing happened same thing for REW or FF and even stop). I could hit DVR and it would show the list so I selected the same movie but resume was not a choice so we started it over and FF to the part where it had frozen and IT FROZE AGAIN but this time during the FF not during play. I tried everything to get past that point but it would not do it. I started it over again and stopped FF just before the "freeze point" and let it play real time. When it got to that point the playback jumped to live, skipping over 35 minutes or so of the program. If I hit REW, the time bar would indicate I was at the same point as the freeze point and it would jump back to that point. It was like it lost that 35 minutes of the program. So we watched the end since it was their bedtime and I left the receiver on.

This morning I turned on the TV and there was nothing. The 921 had the power and the HD output light lit. I powered it off and after about 5 seconds I was abut to hit the power button when it started to flash. Now to my knowledge that means it is downloading software. Well it has been that way for almost an hour now and I can not do anything with it. It does seem funny that it would be downloading software on a Sat (especially this Sat unless Dish is sending out the software that will make the 921 fully operation and completely stable as a Christmas gift to us suckers). How can I find out what it is doing? I tried to hit menu but it does nothing. If I press the power button the blue HD output light comes on but there is nothing being displayed.

Is this receiver, at the ripe old age of 24 hours (less if this started last night), DOA? What would happen if I do a cord reboot while the power light is flashing?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Turn off the 921, unplug it and leave it unplugged for about 30 seconds. After you plug it back in, leave it alone for about 10 minutes. If you still have that program with the funky number counter readings, DELETE it. It should be good to go from there. The 921 has bugs. If you read through various threads herein, you will gain the ability to suffer with the rest of us.

Yes, you received the latest software version available. All new or remanfactured units have the base software l055.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Mine is still on 273 this AM. Try unplugging it. The worst that could happen is a dead box and they would replace it again. Mine went nuts for about 3 days after downloading 273. It went through all the usual antics, freeze ups, stretch mode stuck, etc. Since then it has been fine with only one forced reboot. Usually after a download it takes a few days and several power cord reboots for mine to settle down and become somewhat stable. 273 was the worst so far.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

You're screwed!

I had basically the same thing happen when I got my 921 last year. When a download gets interrupted, for whatever the reason, the machine might never recover.

What we have learned here at DBSTalk is that you have to be very patient with a 921 at first. You know how they tell you to fully charge Ni-Cd batteries for x hours before using the device? Well, a similar rule applies with the 921. The best thing to do is to let it sit for a couple of days while it gets stable. That's what I did with my replacement 921s and it seemed to help.

Does Dish Network tell you this information? No. Is there any other consumer electronics product that you can't use for a couple of days while it stabilizes? Not to my knowledge.

My advice would be to return the 921 for a refund, not a replacement, while you are still under some type of "total satisfaction guarantee". If you try to work Dish on a replacement, they will send you a refurbished 921, even at the ripe old age of 24 hours. You will inherit someone else's reject. If you bought a refurbished 921 in the first place, then this is ok. But if you paid for a "new" receiver, you are entitled to a "new" replacement. This is something Dish fails to comprehend. 

Have you considered a 942 receiver instead? You might want to think about it. 

I know its hard because it sounds like the 921 was supposed to be part of the Christmas joy. Use it over the weekend if you can. Go ahead and do whatever power cord reboots, etc. that might be necessary. But I think you will be doing yourself a favor by returning the 921 first thing next week under a satisfaction guarantee rather than trying to work with Dish on getting things fixed or refurbished.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks but I knew all that and did all that prior to making the post. I bought my first 921 the first week it was available and the second in Feb of this year. Since I have to go thru the audit dept (see audit team thread) to get to tech support I couldn't call since they were not open yet. Unfortunately Dish will not let us suckers, oops I mean 921 users, upgrade to a 942 unless we purchase it outright for $700. I am NOT about to dump another $1400 into equipment when I feel the $1500 I have into these 2 921s is more than enough, thank you.

I just thought it was funny that the receiver was flashing like it was downloading software even after it had spent almost an hour downloading and installing L273 18 hours ago.

I have since spoke to advance tech support and this one is DOA, so that makes the total 6 921s in 12 months!!! And to add to that, my other 921 looks like it has a bad modem in it and they want to replqce that one also. I am supposed to monitor it over the weekend and call them back next week. So that would make it 7...yippeee!!!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Alpaca,

Wow, I'm having VERY similar issues with a replacment 921 I just received. It was working fine at the start.

But now it's having definate stability problems.

Interestingly, It'll usually boot up if the satellite feed is disconnected.

Otherwise, I end up with a frozen machine. Sometimes I get the flashing power light (faster flash then a software download). Sometimes not. The only button that does anything is the power button. I'll get either an amber or blue light (depenting on the last mode), but the HD/SD button will not switch the source.

After booting with the sat disconnected, the HD/SD works and I can watch PVR events. Also, I can sometimes reconnect the feed, do a switch check and get back running (but it doesn't always work).

Update: My most recent attempt at a power-up with feed removed has given me a "YOUR DISK HAS FAILED" screen. I'd love to try a install a new drive image from my other 921, but since I have a service contract, that would really be silly.

I really think these refurbs are just recirculating bad units (until they replace them all with 622's).

PS: He brought up the grounding thing. Is there really any way that grounding is going to make a hard drive fail?


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

David,

Yeah we tried that (disconnect the sat feeds) and it did not do anything. Since they are sending out a "new" unit anyway. I tried it again and I have had a fast flashing green led (power button) for over 1.5 hours. Nothing on screen. I am going to continue playing with it over the weekend when I have time.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> PS: He brought up the grounding thing. Is there really any way that grounding is going to make a hard drive fail?


I don't know specifically about hard drives or satellite receivers, but I do know that some computers require electrical grounding.

I just moved into an old house that didn't have three-prong electrical outlets. I bought one of those adapters at a hardware store that allow you to plug a three-prong plug into a two-prong outlet. My computer had problems starting up. I couldn't figure out what was wrong. I was worried that it was bumped too hard during the move. At one point I accidentally touched the ground wire and felt a shock. I ran a ground to the radiator and everything started working again. What a relief!

You are probably talking about something entirely different, but I like sharing that story anyway.


----------

